# What Do people say



## klouden

What do people say when you tell them you have a pet chicken? Told someone today I had a spider on the floor....good thing my chicken was there to get it......silence


----------



## matt_kas

They call me crazy, then they ask how any I have" 30" then I get the your crazy look


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball

They tell me "Don't you need a rooster for eggs?!"


----------



## n8gnf

They say I'm cute walking around the yard with my chicken parade, I tell them they just want me to sit down so they can check my pockets for treats just like the dogs


----------



## powderhogg01

They say how nice it is to have the roosters crow in town once more. 
A lot of old timers relish the sound if my proud "sarge". He lets everyone know he is up and large and in charge.


----------



## Apyl

I don't have "pet" chickens I have livestock so I usually don't get the weird reactions, plus I live in a rural area so it's kinda common.


----------



## nj2wv

My chickens aren't pets. I raise them to eat. I live in a rural area so not such a big deal here but back home in New Jersey , all my family think it's the coolest thing. So since we are all city people they asked me if I needed a rooster for eggs. But I would say the silliest thing I heard came from my own mouth. Before I bought chickens I thought a turken was a turkey chicken cross breed lol.


----------



## chickett

A question people ask me all the time: If a chickens brown does it lay brown eggs? I just shake my head laughing at that


----------



## 7chicks

"Pets for chickens? Really?  I've never heard someone having pet chickens before. Do they lay eggs? Don't you need a rooster to get eggs? You don't eat them (the chickens)?" Then they want to know more and so I show them my pictures.  Every time they see me there after, its "how are the chickens doing?" 

I get to learn a lot from the old timers too about chickens. I have yet to meet one that had chickens growing up and didn't have one as a pet at some point. Well, till their mother cooked it for dinner on them.  One of my aides got me a chicken ornament for my tree last week. Said she saw it and immediately thought of me. Bless her heart, it was sure sweet of her and yep, I LOVE the ornament.


----------



## klouden

nj2wv said:


> My chickens aren't pets. I raise them to eat. I live in a rural area so not such a big deal here but back home in New Jersey , all my family think it's the coolest thing. So since we are all city people they asked me if I needed a rooster for eggs. But I would say the silliest thing I heard came from my own mouth. Before I bought chickens I thought a turken was a turkey chicken cross breed lol.


It's not?? That explains a lot!


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball

7chicks said:


> "Pets for chickens? Really?  I've never heard someone having pet chickens before. Do they lay eggs? Don't you need a rooster to get eggs? You don't eat them (the chickens)?" Then they want to know more and so I show them my pictures.  Every time they see me there after, its "how are the chickens doing?"


Same here!!


----------



## minmin1258

Conversation today in our local grocery store::
(In the produce isle the dept mgr gave me a huge box of greens that were only slightly past there prime and he couldn't sell them, he knew I have chickens that would rapidly dispose of them)
Lady #1- your family must love greens
ME- no they hate them actually, these are for my chickens. 
Lady #2- I didn't know u have chickens
Me- actually I've had then for 8 months, my girls love greens when they can't get out into the yard
Lady #1- * walks past me and kinda leans in and sniffs me*. Says- come on Kora she's pulling our leg she ain't got chickens anymore than I've got swine in my livingroom. 
Me- why would you say that, I've got pictures on my phone right here if you'd like proof * kinda snickering*
Lady #2- why do you say she's fibbing
Lady #1- cuz she don't smell like she's got chickens, people with chickens always smell like chicken crap
Me & Produce Mgr look at each other and about bust a gut laughing. Because these two come into the store once a week, when they leave the clerks grab the cans of air freshener to get rid of the lingering smell. One of the clerks once said that they smell like they live in a pig hovel.


----------



## rob

i always get asked "why" i always say "why not"


----------



## ChickenAdmin

minmin1258 said:


> Conversation today in our local grocery store::
> (In the produce isle the dept mgr gave me a huge box of greens that were only slightly past there prime and he couldn't sell them, he knew I have chickens that would rapidly dispose of them)
> Lady #1- your family must love greens
> ME- no they hate them actually, these are for my chickens.
> Lady #2- I didn't know u have chickens
> Me- actually I've had then for 8 months, my girls love greens when they can't get out into the yard
> Lady #1- * walks past me and kinda leans in and sniffs me*. Says- come on Kora she's pulling our leg she ain't got chickens anymore than I've got swine in my livingroom.
> Me- why would you say that, I've got pictures on my phone right here if you'd like proof * kinda snickering*
> Lady #2- why do you say she's fibbing
> Lady #1- cuz she don't smell like she's got chickens, people with chickens always smell like chicken crap
> Me & Produce Mgr look at each other and about bust a gut laughing. Because these two come into the store once a week, when they leave the clerks grab the cans of air freshener to get rid of the lingering smell. One of the clerks once said that they smell like they live in a pig hovel.


I know smelly people like that. It's odd they can't smell themselves, but they will be the first to complain when someone else smells.


----------



## robin416

I had an ag guy at my place one day. The Guineas didn't know him so they stood around him and screamed.

I told him to hold on a minute, I'll put them in their coop. I called, they came running and I closed their pen door.

The ag guy asked me, how did you do that? Guineas are too stupid to be able to do that with them. 

Evidently they're not, since I just called mine and they came.


----------



## n8gnf

My daughter loves it when her 10 year old video hooked son wants to go out and feed the chickens apple pieces


----------



## TNchick

When I got my first chicks and was waiting for their first eggs all the guys at work laughed and said the reason i had no eggs was i was raising a box of rooster. They thought that was so funny.


----------



## moodene

People know me as the lady who knows about how to raise chickens questions n answers at my local hardware store. LoL


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## LittleWings

Itsacutefuzzball said:


> They tell me "Don't you need a rooster for eggs?!"


Its funny to me how many people are confused on this subject.


----------



## hellofromtexas

Chickens are popular here. People say whenever you get a handful you get 30-1000.

I want them as livestock however, not pets.


----------



## Fiere

I have had 4 hens and 2 roosters living in my house since late December. When they hear someone new inside, they start crowing. Company usually gets a kick out of it. 

My mother tells all her friends I'm a *******, and has a mini stroke whenever she comes out to the farm and gets greeted by the welcoming committee. I need to go out and "save" her.

Chickens aren't as popular here as you'd think, seeing as we are so rural.


----------



## Sarah10Chickens

I get the usually a lot, like do you need a rooster? Why pet chickens, I often get asked if I like them!!! Of course I do!! But I often get asked, once they find out a couple of mine lay blue eggs, are they blue inside?? 
It's amazing how many people know hardly anything about where thier eggs actually come from!


----------



## MelTx

People seem to be *informing* me that since I going to get a couple of chickens that my "yard is gonna stink!"

I happily tell them that no, with 3 hens it will not stink because I am anal about cleaning after my pets. 

Then I inform them that my yard will smell a hellova lot better than the perfume of dog crap hanging over THEIR yards. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## hellofromtexas

MelTx said:


> People seem to be *informing* me that since I going to get a couple of chickens that my "yard is gonna stink!"
> 
> I happily tell them that no, with 3 hens it will not stink because I am anal about cleaning after my pets.
> 
> Then I inform them that my yard will smell a hellova lot better than the perfume of dog crap hanging over THEIR yards.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


My yard smells like dog crap. I really don't care because the other neighbor's yard smells like dog crap and then another one smells like bunny crap.

There really isn't a way to avoid dog crap. 90% have 2 dogs or more. This is why nobody cares about 3 chickens...


----------



## Fiere

I have 2 dogs, 3 horses, 2 goats and during the summer months, about 250 birds and 2 pigs here. The only place that smells of crap is the crap pile if you are standing in it. I would be wholly disgusted if I was sitting out by the pool and all I could smell was crap. I can't imagine how much of it would need to be in the yard to make the yard smell like it.


----------



## moodene

I have people drive up in my driveway wanting to see my free ranging chickens. Along w my 1 turkey. They take pics n ask a bunch of questions. They notice that there is chicken poop in my grass. I tell them- free labor fertilizing my yard!! So I don't have to do it. LoL. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## hellofromtexas

Fiere said:


> I have 2 dogs, 3 horses, 2 goats and during the summer months, about 250 birds and 2 pigs here. The only place that smells of crap is the crap pile if you are standing in it. I would be wholly disgusted if I was sitting out by the pool and all I could smell was crap. I can't imagine how much of it would need to be in the yard to make the yard smell like it.


It's not my yard that's the issue, it's the other guy's that smell and my neighbors know it. They know this because it was like this before I moved in. Plus, 2 border collies crap less then 8 labs. But my neighbors all love dogs. My yard compared to everyone else, I just has a tad bit high grass due to me being sick.

I don't mind this because then I can do no wrong. All things I do wrong are then referred with well at least I'm not that guy with....

It's Texas which means there is hardly any rules on things which is both good and bad. Good part, I can do fairly anything I want and nobody cares. Bad side, so can the other guy.


----------



## moodene

I am glad I got 9 acres on each side of my house. No smells from either neighbors. LoL


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## MelTx

hellofromtexas said:


> My yard smells like dog crap. I really don't care because the other neighbor's yard smells like dog crap and then another one smells like bunny crap.
> 
> There really isn't a way to avoid dog crap. 90% have 2 dogs or more. This is why nobody cares about 3 chickens...


Yeah see we just had a b-day party at my brother in laws and he didn't even bother to shovel his yard in preparation. So everyone had dog crap stuck to their shoes and had to go clean up.

My neighbor has a couple of unsocialized vicious dogs and his yard reeks in the summer. He won't say anything about my 3 chickens lest I bring up the fact that my mom and I were charged and almost attacked by his dog.

Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Chick named small fri

Well they tell my how many i say 27 then they just stair and say do you live on a farm and i am like no i live in a neighborhood


----------



## Animals45

klouden said:


> What do people say when you tell them you have a pet chicken? Told someone today I had a spider on the floor....good thing my chicken was there to get it......silence


Old thread, btw..


----------



## Animals45

Chick named small fri said:


> Well they tell my how many i say 27 then they just stair and say do you live on a farm and i am like no i live in a neighborhood


This is an extremely old thread, you may wanna post on newer but that's just my opinion.


----------



## Chick named small fri

Animals45 said:


> This is an extremely old thread, you may wanna post on newer but that's just my opinion.


I did not notice


----------



## Animals45

Chick named small fri said:


> I did not notice


Oh it's fine.. How did you find this thread??


----------



## Chick named small fri

Animals45 said:


> Oh it's fine.. How did you find this thread??


I just did i don't know


----------



## Animals45

Chick named small fri said:


> I just did i don't know


Hmm wow.


----------



## robin416

Who the old posts are being found is "recommended reading" suggestions. Some of the "recommended reading" goes all the way back to when the forum came online. 

If you use the reply box at the bottom of the post you can scroll further down and see "recommended reading." Everybody and their brother has complained about it but it's still there.


----------

